# كيف يمكنني معرفة مواصفات محرك خطوي ؟



## Hicham Wolf (7 فبراير 2012)

*السلام عليكم
شباب لديا محرك خطوي به 5 أسلاك سوداء اللون نزعتها من طابعة
إسم المحرك PM55L-048-HPG9
كيف يمكنني معرفة مواصفاته ؟ وكيف يمكنني التفريق بين أسلاكه
علما أني وجدت صورة له في النت مع مواصفاته لكن أريد أن أتأكد
الصورة مع المواصفات على الرابط التالي :
http://www.motors.wrobots.com/PM55L-048-HPG9.php
أرجوا المساعدة وجزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## bersto (12 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*حضرتك انت فعلا جايب مواصفاته *
*اما بخصوص اسلاكه ففي طريقة تقدر تحدد بيها ايه هي الاسلاك اللي بتتوصل*
*لو خمسة او ستة او ثمان اسلاك بيكون *
*خمسة : واحد ارضي والاربعة ملفات الماتور يعني كل واحد منهم مع الارضي بيقرا مقاومة زي غيره مع الارضي اما لو ملفين مع بعض هتلاقي المقاومة قلت تقريبا وخلي بالك الارقام تقريبية يعني مش هتلاقيهم كلهم مثلا بيقروا نفس الرقم 100% بس هتلاقي فيه تفاوت اما الفرق بين وصلة الملف مع ملف ووصلة الارضي مع ملف بتكون كبيرة نسبيا .*

*ستة : بيكون 2 ارضي وغالبا بيكونوا ع الطرفين ثم 2 ملف للارضي الاول و 2 ملف للارضي الثاني *
*وملحوظة الارضي مع ملفاته اي 2 اللي جنبه هيقروا زي بعض اما ملف من بتوع الارضي مع ملف من بتوع الارضي التاني مش هيقرا حاجة لانهم مش وصلين ف بعض ونفس الكلام بالنسبة للارضي مع الارضي *

*ثمانية بيكون هنا 4 ارضي و4 ملف ونفس الكلام السابق بينطبق عليهم والارضي بيعملوه ع الطرفين *

*اتمني اني اكون قدرت اساعدك*
*اخوك محمد*
​


----------

